# My Girlfriends Friend...



## SCOOT123

Hey so my girlfriends mate wants to shape up and my girlfriend being big mouth she said "oh my boyfriend goes gym he will help"....

She wants a nice bum, flat tum and strong legs. - so i agreed to show her a few things i have read mainly from the female journals here!

The only concern i have is...squats!

Should i chuck her straight in a squat rack? or would you suggest starting with lighter barbells or even a ball up against a wall?

She has no experience of doing them and i know myself when learning it required a new type of balance and strength not allowing your knees to go over your toes etc

is rather difficult to somone with a bit of size on them....

@Keeks you have been very helpful - any advice?


----------



## Smitch

I'd just start off with squats using the oly bar, of course it will take time to get used to but we all had to learn it initially.

If you start her off on something easier at first it will only make the change harder to adapt to when she moves on to the oly bar.


----------



## Ballin

In for you want to poke your bird's mate.


----------



## TommyFire

In for your next thread....

"Should I bang my girlfriends friend?"


----------



## SCOOT123

Smitch said:


> I'd just start off with squats using the oly bar, of course it will take time to get used to but we all had to learn it initially.
> 
> If you start her off on something easier at first it will only make the change harder to adapt to when she moves on to the oly bar.


V true - okay i will just get her doing 4 sets 12 reps on the OLY bar 

Then in the coming weeks start adding some weight when shes comfortable.

@Ballin

@TommyFire

Don't im gonna have to support her from behind...i mean it would be rude not to....


----------



## Ballin

SCOOT123 said:


> V true - okay i will just get her doing 4 sets 12 reps on the OLY bar
> 
> Then in the coming weeks start adding some weight when shes comfortable.
> 
> @Ballin
> 
> @TommyFire
> 
> Don't im gonna have to support her from behind...i mean it would be rude not to....


Just explain you getting a feel for her form and that tight leggings are needed to check the muscle definition etc. :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

I spent a good 6 weeks without weights to make sure I got my form spot on then added slow and steady


----------



## NotSoBig

Inb4mygirlfriendcaughtmebangingher


----------



## HAWKUS

is her mate fit? if she isnt id refuse haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

No offence intended but what do you know about teaching someone to lift ?

Imo tell her to hire a decent pt .


----------



## marknorthumbria

Inject her with tren.

Lifes Problems solved


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> Inject her with tren.
> 
> Lifes Problems solved


Haha women on tren are horrible .


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> Haha women on tren are horrible .


Agreed, it's far too androgenic. It gives a very masculine look.


----------



## Heath

resten said:


> Agreed, it's far too androgenic. It gives a very masculine look.


----------



## Mish

What would a woman on tren look like I wonder?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Mish said:


> What would a woman on tren look like I wonder?


Interesting....? Anyone got a pic or 2?


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Agreed, it's far too androgenic. It gives a very masculine look.


I meant mood swings .

Low dose tren ace is fine I know a few women that use it with brilliant results , however like you say can exhibit masculine sides very easily .


----------



## resten

Heath said:


>


? Have a dun goofed somehow?

I was sure tren was androgenic! But I bow to your superior knowledge


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> I meant mood swings .
> 
> Low dose tren ace is fine I know a few women that use it with brilliant results , however like you say can exhibit masculine sides very easily .


Any particular dosage I assume a really low dose of tren would have the effect if am not mistake.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

resten said:


> Agreed, it's far too androgenic. It gives a very masculine look.


I have to agree with this. Quite a potent PED, and has such dramatic effects.



Mish said:


> What would a woman on tren look like I wonder?


Depends on diet and training I'd imagine, and dosage. For some reason US marine comes to mind.

edit: that's going off a high dose in my mind.


----------



## comfla

ewen said:


> No offence intended but what do you know about teaching someone to lift ?
> 
> Imo tell her to hire a decent pt .


Don't mince your words ewen, what do you really mean?


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Any particular dosage I assume a really low dose of tren would have the effect if am not mistake.


Very low as I n 10mg eod to start .

if yoyr thinking of ysing tren my advice would be to avoid as nandrolone woukd suit you far better .


----------



## MRSTRONG

comfla said:


> Don't mince your words ewen, what do you really mean?


Exactly what I said


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Very low as I n 10mg eod to start .
> 
> if yoyr thinking of ysing tren my advice would be to avoid as nandrolone woukd suit you far better .


I must re dig out that link


----------



## marknorthumbria

On a serious note I take that back, it was a joke,

Just from the female anatomy Being how it is I don't think women should use androgens full stop, the sides outweighs the pros twenty fold


----------



## SCOOT123

ewen said:


> No offence intended but what do you know about teaching someone to lift ?
> 
> Imo tell her to hire a decent pt .


None taken and to be honest mate none if your referring to becoming a susperstar bodybuilder - but i am not.

I am referring to her wanting to lose weight - Which in my defence i could do.

3 years ago i was 6 stone heavier than i am now - i did it all by myself - so i think in that department i can help? Maybe not as good as a PT but

in terms of dieting and basic exercise, i can.

To my original point...With me not being female i am doubting a few things, i simply was asking about squats as i have read its an exercise very prone to injury if not performed correctly...

Your opinion is very much appreciated, sorry if you was misunderstood.


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I must re dig out that link


Always use short ester gear first to gauge response then its fast out if you dont tolerate it well .


----------



## resten

marknorthumbria said:


> On a serious note I take that back, it was a joke,
> 
> Just from the female anatomy Being how it is* I don't think women should use androgens full stop, the sides outweighs the pros twenty fold*


I'm quoting you Mark because what you said is relevant, not because it's aimed at you 

I have the absolute utmost respect for women who choose to be enhanced and compete either in strength or BB comps. IMO it is much more risky for women to play about with hormones like this than it is for guys (although that is just my impression, and is not based on extensive research).

With that said, and as a preface to show that I do not mean this disrespectfully at all, I am yet to see any woman who claims to be even on a low dose of tren who hasn't developed masculine features.

Of course, they may be lying about the dose they're on, or it's the effect of other androgens as well - but whenever I've looked into female use of steroids for my female friends who've been interested, I've always seen that low dose tren makes women masculine.

Not that there is anything wrong with that at all! It is just a side effect that I personally do not like for women. Of course, what they want to do with their bodies is up to them, I am of course also entitled to my opinion as well.


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Always use short ester gear first to gauge response then its fast out if you dont tolerate it well .


Can you re - send it me please ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

SCOOT123 said:


> None taken and to be honest mate none if your referring to becoming a susperstar bodybuilder - but i am not.
> 
> I am referring to her wanting to lose weight - Which in my defence i could do.
> 
> 3 years ago i was 6 stone heavier than i am now - i did it all by myself - so i think in that department i can help? Maybe not as good as a PT but
> 
> in terms of dieting and basic exercise, i can.
> 
> To my original point...With me not being female i am doubting a few things, i simply was asking about squats as i have read its an exercise very prone to injury if not performed correctly...
> 
> Your opinion is very much appreciated, sorry if you was misunderstood.


Sorry but menstrual cycles need to be factored in and in your 6 stone weight you had 0 menstrual cycles so your point is void .

However a balanced diet alongside HIIT and weights would work very well for the average gym goer .

If you want to help then try getting her to use my fitness pal also asking opinions on training then form a solid plan from that .

As for squats if unsure then select the type of squat and research that IE Olympic style or power squats and front squats .

I liked training people my only problem at mo is I cant be fvuked to train myself let alone others lol


----------



## SCOOT123

@mrssalvatore

Thank you for your feedback - I will use a bar with no weight until shes got the form 100% - I will then slowerly add small doses of weight.

Could i PM you something i have written up for her- and see (from your experience) what you think?


----------



## mrssalvatore

SCOOT123 said:


> @mrssalvatore
> 
> Thank you for your feedback - I will use a bar with no weight until shes got the form 100% - I will then slowerly add small doses of weight.
> 
> Could i PM you something i have written up for her- and see (from your experience) what you think?


Of course...happy to help


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Can you re - send it me please ?


Cant remember what I sent .

Probably easier if you ask what you wanna know and I'll point you to relevant info .


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> Sorry but menstrual cycles need to be factored in and in your 6 stone weight you had 0 menstrual cycles so your point is void .
> 
> However a balanced diet alongside HIIT and weights would work very well for the average gym goer .
> 
> If you want to help then try getting her to use my fitness pal also asking opinions on training then form a solid plan from that .
> 
> As for squats if unsure then select the type of squat and research that IE Olympic style or power squats and front squats .
> 
> I liked training people my only problem at mo is I cant be fvuked to train myself let alone others lol


Squatting on a heavy period

Itl probably end the same as men with heavy leg press when you need a sh1t


----------



## SCOOT123

ewen said:


> Sorry but menstrual cycles need to be factored in and in your 6 stone weight you had 0 menstrual cycles so your point is void .
> 
> However a balanced diet alongside HIIT and weights would work very well for the average gym goer .
> 
> If you want to help then try getting her to use my fitness pal also asking opinions on training then form a solid plan from that .
> 
> As for squats if unsure then select the type of squat and research that IE Olympic style or power squats and front squats .
> 
> I liked training people my only problem at mo is I cant be fvuked to train myself let alone others lol


Could you explain or link me to something that goes into detail on how much effect a womens menstrual cycles have?

Okay i will sit down with her and get a diet sorted using fitness pal.

Would you recommend HIIT for such a new user to exercise (shs not exactly slim just slightly overweight)

Olympic style is the only type i have experience on - so i will do some more research into that (as i could be doing it incorrect for all i know) and move from there.

I just want to keep it basic to start with - get in in the right frame of mind - then hopefully let her find a PT if she wants to take it more advanced.

Don't get me wrong Ewen i know i am no expert but i beleive i can help her get a starting point (mentally for definate) - as eating correct is most important and most difficult to overcome.

Thank you for your advice - i am not being funny honestly i appreciate it.


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> Cant remember what I sent .
> 
> Probably easier if you ask what you wanna know and I'll point you to relevant info .


It was a link !!


----------



## Smitch

mrssalvatore said:


> I spent a good 6 weeks without weights to make sure I got my form spot on then added slow and steady


Did you find you only could really feel if the form was right once you started adding weight?

Only reason is as is i'll normally warm up with 60kg and I'm all over the place, I need a decent weight to actually feel I'm doing it properly if that makes sense?


----------



## MRSTRONG

SCOOT123 said:


> Could you explain or link me to something that goes into detail on how much effect a womens menstrual cycles have?
> 
> Okay i will sit down with her and get a diet sorted using fitness pal.
> 
> Would you recommend HIIT for such a new user to exercise (shs not exactly slim just slightly overweight)
> 
> Olympic style is the only type i have experience on - so i will do some more research into that (as i could be doing it incorrect for all i know) and move from there.
> 
> I just want to keep it basic to start with - get in in the right frame of mind - then hopefully let her find a PT if she wants to take it more advanced.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Ewen i know i am no expert but i beleive i can help her get a starting point (mentally for definate) - as eating correct is most important and most difficult to overcome.
> 
> Thank you for your advice - i am not being funny honestly i appreciate it.


Once ive finished my fish and chips and get home lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Smitch said:


> Did you find you only could really feel if the form was right once you started adding weight?
> 
> Only reason is as is i'll normally warm up with 60kg and I'm all over the place, I need a decent weight to actually feel I'm doing it properly if that makes sense?


Yes understand what you mean completely ...as if you need the weight to keep you in place? I get that to, however jumping in straight away wasn't a good option with me and my physio wanted to make sure I didn't damage myself :thumbup1:

But now I am lost without weights and feel like I am wobbling all over the shop!


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> No offence intended but what do you know about teaching someone to lift ?
> 
> Imo tell her to hire a decent pt .


This.


----------



## SCOOT123

RXQueenie said:


> This.


Is this what you went for?

Did you use online or in gym ?

Thanks  I don't mind not training her - i just want her to do best for her obviously! If it means paying for PT then so be it


----------



## Queenie

SCOOT123 said:


> Is this what you went for?
> 
> Did you use online or in gym ?
> 
> Thanks  I don't mind not training her - i just want her to do best for her obviously! If it means paying for PT then so be it


I was taught to deadlift by a PT and then I sought the help of a powerlifting coach to go through the basics. They know how to break lifts down, help with form issues etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> It was a link !!


then you should of read it


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> then you should of read it


I did read it numpty !! I just forgot everything

Why can't you just be nice and re send it


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> I did read it numpty !! I just forgot everything
> 
> Why can't you just be nice and re send it


because im off to train very soon if thats ok


----------



## Keeks

A little late in here, but think the main points have been covered anyway.

I'm not overly keen on squatting, but found using a smith machine helped a lot, and I only use a smith machine or sometimes db squats. She's got to feel comfortable doing what she's doing, and that's probably where a good PT would come in and help, show her correct form etc.


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> A little late in here, but think the main points have been covered anyway.
> 
> I'm not overly keen on squatting, but found using a smith machine helped a lot, and I only use a smith machine or sometimes db squats. She's got to feel comfortable doing what she's doing, and that's probably where a good PT would come in and help, show her correct form etc.


Thank you  I test both the OLY bar only and smith.

And yes i know, my main aim is just going to be getting her head in a positive direction and a good sensible diet in place.

I willl then suggest her to see a PT for more advanced lifting - As i am fully aware myself im not trained to do so.

Thanks @Keeks much appreciated.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tell her to sign up to here .


----------



## Robbie789

resten said:


> I'm quoting you Mark because what you said is relevant, not because it's aimed at you
> 
> I have the absolute utmost respect for women who choose to be enhanced and compete either in strength or BB comps. IMO it is much more risky for women to play about with hormones like this than it is for guys (although that is just my impression, and is not based on extensive research).
> 
> With that said, and as a preface to show that I do not mean this disrespectfully at all, I am yet to see any woman who claims to be even on a low dose of tren who hasn't developed masculine features.
> 
> Of course, they may be lying about the dose they're on, or it's the effect of other androgens as well - but whenever I've looked into female use of steroids for my female friends who've been interested, I've always seen that low dose tren makes women masculine.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that at all! It is just a side effect that I personally do not like for women. Of course, what they want to do with their bodies is up to them, I am of course also entitled to my opinion as well.


Reading this made me sick, please go back to offending people.


----------



## Beklet

SCOOT123 said:


> None taken and to be honest mate none if your referring to becoming a susperstar bodybuilder - but i am not.
> 
> I am referring to her wanting to lose weight - Which in my defence i could do.
> 
> 3 years ago i was 6 stone heavier than i am now - i did it all by myself - so i think in that department i can help? Maybe not as good as a PT but
> 
> in terms of dieting and basic exercise, i can.
> 
> To my original point...With me not being female i am doubting a few things, i simply was asking about squats as i have read its an exercise very prone to injury if not performed correctly...
> 
> Your opinion is very much appreciated, sorry if you was misunderstood.


Squats are squats...no different, certainly not for beginning lifters. I have to do them with my feet wider apart and pointed out slightly but that's down to flexibility rather than gender. Have noticed no issue with menstrual cycle, except squats help with the cramps (but you have to warm up properly)



Smitch said:


> Did you find you only could really feel if the form was right once you started adding weight?
> 
> Only reason is as is i'll normally warm up with 60kg and I'm all over the place, I need a decent weight to actually feel I'm doing it properly if that makes sense?


I get this too - if I do them just with the bar I just can't get the positioning right, but whack a 10 on either end and it's all good


----------

